# Habitation Door Blisters



## Rudderman (May 31, 2005)

I have a 2003 Swift Sundance (2.3 Engine) which, since last summer, has developed a couple of bubbles/bulges about 4" in diameter on the outer skin of the habitation door.
They appear to be hollow behind them, ie. they will push in flush to the door.
Would this be damp?

Is there any cure/repair for this? Or is it a case of a new door? If so, does anyone know the approximate cost of a door.

The cheapest option, of course, is to ignore them! 

Thanks


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi,

It may be possible to inject some adhesive into the bubble and refix the skin but you would be best advised to ring our workshop manager Glenn and ask him first. He will be quite happy to advise you.

New door would be expensive IF one was available.

Good luck

Peter


----------



## Rudderman (May 31, 2005)

Thanks Peter, will give it some thought


----------



## kimwez (Mar 9, 2010)

Bob, I would suggest you don't ignore it. We noticed a similar thing towards the end of last year and having just had it checked out have been told that damp has got inside our whole side panel (possibly through the warping of the door and frame) and is going to cost several £000s to put right! I've learned from bitter experience that you should never put off checking out anything like this, things just tend to get worse. Yours may not be damp at all, but better safe than sorry.

Has anyone else experienced warping of the habitation door?

All the best

kim


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

I found bubbles at the base of my Habitation Door. Took it to Cannock Resprays who stated it was water getting behind the paintwork. I have burst the bubbles and am told it will be ok to have repaired in a few months cost around £300. :roll:


----------



## Phillip (Jul 20, 2009)

We had a bubble appear on the habitation door of our previous motohome (Swift Kontiki 640/6 - the one in my avatar).

I discovered that it got there because when the door was open and clipped back to the side of the MH, it covered the fridge exhaust (I don't know if thats the correct term), so when the fridge was running on gas a lot of heat came out of the exhaust and made the door bubble 8O 

Nice bit of design work Swift! :roll: 

Part ex'd the MH last year so that got rid of the bubble - for me anyway  


Phill.


----------

